# Wonderful Fish4Dogs



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

When I picked up my spoo Billy,he was 8 months old. His breeder had been feeding Fish4Dogs puppy large bite to him and his litter mates. I have had him 3 months and have never had a dog with such a beautiful shiny coat. Am sure it is the food. It is expensive,but does last a fair while,costs 43 English pounds for 12kg. Everyone who meets bill comments on his coat,it doesn't seem to knot even though at 11 months he is going through coat change. I add fresh meat bought in frozen slabs to it aswell. Will be changing him to adult Fish4Dogs when my breeder has spoken to the company for advice on when to change over from puppy food. Has anyone else in England used this food? Don't know if its available abroad.


----------

